# Need advice on salary



## aa.dryl (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I am thinking to work in Al Ain at their airport/factory as a specialized technician with 15 years of tech experience. Seems i didn't have a clue on how much to ask from the company, I need honest opinion on this.


1. Salary to ask.

In my phone interview I stated that AED5,000 is my asking price since I was asked on the spot and current salary in my country now is about AED2,500. My research later however showed that barely covers apartment and food here, let alone some shopping. So I was wrong and now thought that at least AED10,000 should be fair to save some money..right?

2. Accommodation.

I will be bringing my big family of 6 here also later. What is the typical cost of apartment rent per month in Al Ain? And how much does flat costs?

3. Benchmark.

I began to think AED10,000 is not even enough to support all bills and save some. What type of workers is there with AED5000 salary? AED10000?

I found on this thread somewhere that even an airport security make even more!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Prices have been increasing in Al Ain since Buraimi across the border in Oman is no longer a viable option (due to changes in regulations). But still a lot cheaper than Abu Dhabi.
As you have worked out accommodation is the issue. Your family is large but how many bedrooms would you realistically need? Bear in mind you usually need to pay rent one year in advance in full, unless your company can give you a loan.
I know people in AD who live on about 10,000 AED per month with a family of similar size but they have accommodation and school fees provided separately. Be aware also that mind expats have to send their kids to private schools as govt. schools are not an option.


----------



## jacky16 (Jul 29, 2013)

can any budy guide on saving potential in ruwais????


----------

